# Steven Dalton Photography.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Steven Dalton Photography*.....

Someone posted this on another forum - The photos are so beautiful, I just had to post it here :grin:

The 'Home' page is a slideshow of his work, just wait a few seconds and the pics will change.

I found this on the 'About' page - A really nice tribute to his work....


> As part of records conveying something of the science and culture of mankind to possible extra-terrestrial beings, one of Stephen's photographs of a flying insect is on board NASA's Voyagers 1 and 2 spacecraft. The image is expected to last one billion years or more, long after life on earth has expired!


----------

